# Boykin Spaniel Owners



## Godwin14 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a black lab now that I use for duck hunting but I love a boykin spaniel and thinking about getting one this year. How are your boykins holding up to duck hunting conditions?


----------



## leeledger (Apr 26, 2011)

South Georgia duck hunting conditions or real duck hunting?
My Boykin was fine during the winter. I've got neat pictures of my uncles Boykin in Kansas during Christmas one year. A small dog standing in a foot of snow makes a funny picture.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Apr 27, 2011)

Reese loves duck season, and has no problems with the cold. There are, however, some Boykins that are cold sensitive, and don't seem to do too well in the cold.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 27, 2011)

*Many years ago.*

I have never owned a boykin but I have seen many in club trials back when there were no hunt test , the boykins I saw run were great dogs. I have also hunted over some outstanding boykins. As far as owning a boykin , that will be my next dog and I am a lab man. Now as far as south Georgia and the comment that was made about real duck hunting. I lived in Kansas fo 3 years and killed a bunch of ducks and geese. But I never hunted the ocean in Kansas and I sure have in south Georgia. I think that south Georgia can be as tuff as Kansas.


----------



## meckardt (Apr 28, 2011)

I've only hunted with one and she is dang good. She has enough drive to go through a brick wall. Her name is cinnamon and owned and trained by Kim Smith (KJ Labs). She is the number one Boykin female in the country right now at I believe 20 ish months. If your interested in one check him out online and give him a call. He is setting up buyers for her first 2 breedings. She is a very pretty dog and kind of has a flatter coat than most boykins (I'm not big on a lot of curls) and very well mannered. I can't wait to get mine and I've always been a lab guy.


----------



## Killin Time (Apr 28, 2011)

apples to oranges.... i shot a goose that weighed 22lbs last year id pay to see a poodle bring one back on a 300 yard retrive


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 29, 2011)

*?*



Killin Time said:


> apples to oranges.... i shot a goose that weighed 22lbs last year id pay to see a poodle bring one back on a 300 yard retrive


 You must have not shot him good if you had to chase him 300 Yards?


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 29, 2011)

*Oh by the way.*

There is not a Boykin on my Avatar. No body said that the little dogs are good for everything. But I still like them and as you can see I do have some history with Labs and some other breeds.


----------



## meckardt (Apr 29, 2011)

I believe Hairy Dawg has a few pics with his Boykin carrying some big Canadas.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Apr 29, 2011)

meckardt said:


> I believe Hairy Dawg has a few pics with his Boykin carrying some big Canadas.



Not me. I don't have any pictures of Reese carrying geese. I don't shoot enough of them. In fact, I have only shot 2 geese over him, and that was when he was about 7 months old. He sniffed them, and left them. I have no doubt that he is more than capable of doing the job now.

I believe that you're thinking of GatorB. He's got a lot of pictures of Cooper hauling some big honkers.


----------



## meckardt (Apr 29, 2011)

Your right, I just remember seein one of y'all with them.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 30, 2011)

*Where I hunt.*

You do not want to take a dog of any kind. A dip net does well. No its not real cold but you will spend more time at the vets office than you will hunting. Oyster beds are razor sharp and when you get blood in the  water the sharks will show up. Oh by the way I have killed Canada geese on  salt water.


----------



## birddog1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Where can you find one already trained ?


----------



## meckardt (May 1, 2011)

birddog1 said:


> Where can you find one already trained ?



You can call around to some trainers and they might have one or know of one. You can go onto RTF (retriever training forum) and ask if anyone has one. It's easy to find labs started and or finished but seems Boykins are a little rarer. But I'm sure there are a few out there. I might be wrong but I believe there are some really good breeders in SC and they might have some as well.


----------



## MudDucker (May 2, 2011)

killer elite said:


> You must have not shot him good if you had to chase him 300 Yards?


----------



## vrooom (May 2, 2011)

> i shot a goose that weighed 22lbs last year



I'm calling Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on the 22lb goose.
There's been a contest on another site where somebody offered a huge prize for somebody to send him a goose over 16lbs.  He drops it a pound every year.  Last I looked it was at 14 and nobody could send him one.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (May 2, 2011)

birddog1 said:


> Where can you find one already trained ?



You can keep a check with Just Ducky Kennels. Pam occasionally lists some that have training.  One that is trained can be quite expensive, however, buying a puppy, and having it trained will probably cost about as much.


----------



## ABAChunter (May 2, 2011)

http://www.goodbyekennels.com/DOGSFORSALE.html


----------



## Bird Slayer (May 2, 2011)

Hairy Dawg said:


> Reese loves duck season, and has no problems with the cold. There are, however, some Boykins that are cold sensitive, and don't seem to do too well in the cold.



I agree 100%. From the looks of your dog climbing on sheets of ice the cold doesnt seem to bother him. Then again i have hunted with one that would be whining and shivering long before it was that cold. Just depends on the dog i guess


----------



## king killer delete (May 6, 2011)

*A picture is worth 10,000 words*

Tuff little dog


----------

